# Harvard Spring 2012



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 29, 2012)

http://union.cubingusa.com/harvardspring2012/index.php

See you there!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 29, 2012)

registered.


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe. The day before Easter is not the best for me.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 29, 2012)

Kian said:


> Maybe. The day before Easter is not the best for me.


 
Yeah, my dad was surprised that a competition would be planned for Easter Weekend, though I should still be able to make it.

EDIT: signed up!


----------



## Bob (Jan 31, 2012)

a maybe for me.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 31, 2012)

maybe


----------



## JyH (Jan 31, 2012)

yes

Not wasting time with 2x2 anymore.


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2012)

lol blind cutoff.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2012)

Needs a faster BLD cutoff. 2 minutes is too much.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 22, 2012)

I just found out i can go to this, so see you all there!


----------



## jonlin (Apr 2, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> http://union.cubingusa.com/harvardspring2012/index.php
> 
> See you there!


 
Tim, I just MIGHT(likely) go to this comp, and the cubingUSA database isn't updated, would you be so kind to put my name in if I do?


----------



## Bob (Apr 2, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Tim, I just MIGHT(likely) go to this comp, and the cubingUSA database isn't updated, would you be so kind to put my name in if I do?


 
You should register without the WCA ID and send an email to the organizer. We can add it manually.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 2, 2012)

I registered without making a cubingUSA profile. Is this ok?


----------



## jonlin (Apr 6, 2012)

Of course.
Registered.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 6, 2012)

Leaving for Boston right now, its a 4 hour drive from NYC. See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 8, 2012)

Went to live.cubing.net for results, but nothing posted. Isn't that what the "live" part is for? Maybe it should be changed to later.cubing.net. Anyhow... who won? Any records?


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 8, 2012)

Andy Tsao won with a 9.39 average.

No records to my knowledge.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 8, 2012)

7.91 Single and 9.41 Average (with 8.27 +2). Sub 20 OH Ao5 and 3.6x 2x2 Ao5 as well.

Videos:


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 8, 2012)

Got a 19.50 OH single, putting me in the top 100 for the continent 

Totally worth the 8-hour drive.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 8, 2012)

We didn't use live results.

11.97 3x3 and 53.81 4x4 averages. Otherwise generally bad times. Fun competition.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Apr 8, 2012)

I finally got some sub-20 OH avgs. And a 52 or so 4x4 avg. I got 3rd in 4x4 and 5x5 too


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 8, 2012)

I beat all my competition times except for 2x2 single (but that's because I didn't get any PBL skips), but I only beat my 3x3 single by .02
Did really well at Magic and Master Magic. I even got 2nd and 3rd Place! (my first time placing at a comp)

Overall it was a fun competition, and I can't wait until I get to do it all again at Yale.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 8, 2012)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=All+Results&competitionId=HarvardSpring2012

8th best podium ever!


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2012)

For the first time in 3 years, I set my PB in 3x3 (average) at 16.71.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 8, 2012)

Scrambles: http://mit.edu/timreyn/Public/HarvardSpring2012/

In 3x3 round 1, the first 2/3 or so was group A, then we switched to group B. You might have gotten some from each if we switched while you were competing.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 8, 2012)

Missing a QJ Pyraminx;

If anyone has it, could you mail? I can pay shipping.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm missing an evil twin 4x4. If anyone saw it lying around and took it, I would appreciate if you could save it for me and give it back at a later competition. I will likely be at both Yale and Brown.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 8, 2012)

awesome comp.

Master Magic: 2.11 single, 2.23 avg, 2nd in North America  
4x4: 57.75 single
5x5: 1:46.96 single, 1:55.37 avg
and thats all i really care about


----------



## Kian (Apr 9, 2012)

I lost a timer. It has a February 2010 date on the inside. I think I lent it to someone but I can't remember who. If anyone finds an extra it's probably mine.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 12, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 8th best podium ever!


 
Would have been 3rd best without my +2.


----------



## JyH (Apr 15, 2012)

Late: sub 12 3x3 average all non-lucky
LL skip while practicing on iiTimer lol


----------



## Brest (Apr 21, 2012)

Spoiler: Video



[YouTubeWide]nWPYm7X68Qc[/YouTubeWide]


R' U2 B2 R' B2 U F D' F R' U' L' F' D' F' U R U2 F

z y2 // inspection
R' U L' U' L' // pseudo cross
R' U' R D // Xcross
L' U L U' y U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R' // OLL
R' U2' R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]	
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.50	52	6.93	55	7.33	[/COLOR]
Cross+1	1.33	9	6.77	9	6.77	
F2L	4.50	30	6.67	32	7.11	
LL	3.00	22	7.33	23	7.67	
						
[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]						
Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]		
F2L/Total	60%	58%	58%			
Cross+1/F2L	30%	30%	28%
```


----------

